# Dubiose SMS Data Message splash



## klausp (7 April 2007)

*AW: Vorsicht Handybesitzer: Teure Spam-Nachrichten über WAP*

Hallo,

ich habe soeben eine sms erhalten mit dem Inhalt :

splash
und darunter zwei kryptische Zeichen.

Weiter ist nichts zu lesen.

Da ich keine sms versende und auch nicht an Glückspielen teilnehme, 
ist mir unklar was dies bedeutet.
Gibt es ähnliche Vorfälle dieser Art im Forum?

klausp


----------



## technofreak (7 April 2007)

*AW: Vorsicht Handybesitzer: Teure Spam-Nachrichten über WAP*

dito, eben erhalten, Absendezeitpunkt  12:34   aber eben erst ca 13:40  eingetroffen 

versuche gerade rauszukriegen, was das soll


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 April 2007)

*AW: Vorsicht Handybesitzer: Teure Spam-Nachrichten über WAP*

Bitte die Teile erst einmal nicht löschen, sondern aufheben. Im Moment keine Ahnung, was das ist. Aber seit etwa einer Stunde gibt es vereinzelt Meldungen dazu.


----------



## technofreak (7 April 2007)

*AW: Dubiose SMS Data Message splash*

hab das als neuen Thread abgetrennt, da es etwas neues eigenständiges, " innovatives "
zu sein scheint


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (7 April 2007)

*Datenkabel*

Hallo technofreak!

Als Telefon-zum-telefonieren-Benutzer bin ich auch nicht so tief in der Materie, aber ich habe schon früher immer über ein Datenkabel SMS und Telefonbuch zum PC übertragen können. Wenn Du die SMS auf dem PC speicherst, könnte man den Quellcode einsehen. 

Schöne Grüße
Nebelwolf


----------



## Unregistriert (8 April 2007)

*AW: Dubiose SMS Data Message splash*

Hallo,
habe heute auch genau so eine sms erhalten (08.04.07, 15:46), und danach gegoogelt, deshalb bin ich hier gelandet. die kryptischen zeichen nach dem Text "splash" sehen bei mir so in etwa aus wie ein kleines j und ein senkrechtes kleines minuszeichen. gelöscht hab ich sie - noch - nicht. weiß inzwischen jemand mehr? das einzig ungewöhnliche, das ich heute mit meinem handy angestellt habe, war, dass ich meine geräte-identifikationsnummer (IMEI) abgefragt habe. kann es da einen zusammenhang geben?
schönen ostersonntag noch!


----------



## sascha (8 April 2007)

*AW: Dubiose SMS Data Message splash*



> das ich heute mit meinem handy angestellt habe, war, dass ich meine geräte-identifikationsnummer (IMEI) abgefragt habe. kann es da einen zusammenhang geben?



Wohl eher nicht.


----------



## technofreak (9 April 2007)

*AW: Dubiose SMS Data Message splash*

Vermute, dass es eine Spam-SMS ist, die verstümmelt dargestellt wird, weil das Handy nicht "intelligent" genug ist. (Gott sei Dank)
Daher  kann so ein Mist auch nicht passieren...


Unregistriert schrieb:


> auch mir ist es passiert dass ich auf einmal ein Splash - Abo hatte... ?!? Fragt mich nicht wie.
> Habe eine SMS mit STOP SPLASH an die 88044 geschickt und es kam auch promt eine Antwort SMS: Gratis Nachricht: Si haben, wie gewünscht alle Splash Dienste und Werbung gekündigt. Hilfe? Rufen Sie uns an: 0180 500 88 0 55 Absender: Splash.


Hallo Nebelwolf, 

mein Handy ist halt nicht intelligent genug und derartige Möglichkeiten hab ich daher auch nicht.
(will sie auch nicht haben). Sie bleibt erstmal auf der Karte, falls es mal mehr Infos geben sollte.


----------



## Der Jurist (10 April 2007)

*AW: Dubiose SMS Data Message splash*

Auch bei mir hat es splash gemacht.

Nummer der Mitteilg.zentrale +447785013978

Was immer das bedeutet.

Nachedit: http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=447785013978&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=


----------



## technofreak (10 April 2007)

*AW: Dubiose SMS Data Message splash*



Der Jurist schrieb:


> Nummer der Mitteilg.zentrale +447785013978
> Was immer das bedeutet.


auf jeden Fall, dass der Mist aus UK kommt und  für die Nummer gibt es 
eine ganze Reihe Treffer (seltsamerweise jede Menge arabische)


----------



## Devilfrank (11 April 2007)

*AW: Dubiose SMS Data Message splash*

Wieso seltsamerweise? Wo doch Dubai immer beliebter wird...
:sun:


----------



## Siggi-51 (11 April 2007)

*AW: Dubiose SMS Data Message splash*

Bei mir ist "splash" auch angekommen. Bin ja gespannt, ob diese seltsame Geschichte mal aufgeklärt wird !?


----------



## Unregistriert (11 April 2007)

*AW: Dubiose SMS Data Message splash*

ich hab auch eine sms von Splash! bekommen, aber -hehehe- mein Handy ist viel zu alt, um die anzuzeigen!


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 April 2007)

*AW: Dubiose SMS Data Message splash*

Hat schon jemand so eine SMS analysiert, ob es einen Hinweis gibt, was sich dahinter verbirgt? (Oder ob der Name "splash" mehr als ein vager Hinweis darauf ist, dass es sich um die widelive-splash-Werbung handelt)
Die Absendernummer dürfte ja ein Vodafone-SMS-Center sein und Vodafone macht doch schon seit Jahren Werbung dafür, dass sie egegen Spam-SMS vorgehen.
Man könnte die ja mal kontaktieren. "Splash" ist ja in UK, dem Vodafone-Mutterland, schon länger ein Thema...


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 April 2007)

*AW: Dubiose SMS Data Message splash*

"Man" ist übrigens Mitunterzeichner des Verhaltenskodex der Branche
http://www.augsblog.de/2006/07/05/premium-sms-mobilfunkbranche-vereinbart-verhaltenskodex/


----------



## Unregistriert (15 April 2007)

*AW: Dubiose SMS Data Message splash*

Tja, lustig, is ja wohl schon ne weile her, dass das thema hier aktuell war.
Heute kam bei mir ne "Splash" an... Gibts das immernoch?

MfG


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Juni 2007)

*AW: Datenkabel*



Nebelwolf schrieb:


> Hallo technofreak!
> 
> Als Telefon-zum-telefonieren-Benutzer bin ich auch nicht so tief in der Materie, aber ich habe schon früher immer über ein Datenkabel SMS und Telefonbuch zum PC übertragen können. Wenn Du die SMS auf dem PC speicherst, könnte man den Quellcode einsehen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Nebelwolf, da ich ein totaler Laie bin meine Frage.
Was bedeutet das für mich????
mfG bernd Weigt


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Februar 2008)

*AW: Dubiose SMS Data Message splash*

Moin Moin,

habe heute auch so eine SMS bekommen.
Verlauf:
Nachdem ich über T-Mobile herausbekommen habe, dass Sony-Ericson jeden Monat zwischen 11,95 und 14,95 € abbucht, folgte eine Mail von mir an Sony mit der Bitte um Klärung.

Als Antwort kam dann von splashmobile.com



> Wir haben Ihre Email, die Sie an die Firma Ericsson GmbH geschickt haben erhalten. Die Firma Ericsson ist unser Technischer Dienstleister und wurde aus rein technischen Gründen als unmittelbarer Ansprechpartner angegeben.
> 
> Die MSISDN 0170 - 38xxxxx wurde wie gewünscht soeben von unserem Dienst abgemeldet.
> 
> ...


----------

